# Calcium Sulphate addition



## Judanero (11/2/15)

I brewed a double batch the other day, but didn't check Calcium Sulphate stock levels before brew day, I no chilled so I'm wondering if anyone has added dissolved CaSO4 to the fermenter at the same time as adding the cube contents?

One cube is a lager, but the other one I added a bunch of hops to (APA) so the salt addition is for bitterness enhancement not pH adjustment.. I was thinking of mixing it in a cup of boiling water until dissolved and adding it all before pitching the yeast.


Thoughts/comments?


----------



## danestead (11/2/15)

Personally, I wouldnt bother now.


----------



## Judanero (11/2/15)

danestead said:


> Personally, I wouldnt bother now.


In that it wouldn't affect the perceived bitterness? Or it just doesn't bring that much to the table post-mash?


----------



## glenos (11/2/15)

Salt additions are for the enzyme activity and pH adjustment in the mash.

+1 don't bother


----------



## Black n Tan (11/2/15)

Judanero said:


> In that it wouldn't affect the perceived bitterness? Or it just doesn't bring that much to the table post-mash?


Of course you can add it. Sure you have missed out on the benefits in the mash, but it can help with yeast flocculation and of course as you have mentioned perceived bitterness. Go for it.


----------



## danestead (11/2/15)

Judanero said:


> In that it wouldn't affect the perceived bitterness? Or it just doesn't bring that much to the table post-mash?


In that it wont affect the perceived bitterness enough to outweigh the increased risk of infection. I view water additions as really fine tuning a beer/style/recipe. Assuming you are using tap water however boosting the sulphate with the caso4 addition I think it would only make a slight difference. If you are building a water profile from scratch ie reverse osmosis water, I think you would notice more of a difference because you are missing a larger portion of your salts.

This is all my gut feeling though, ive never done side by side testing or anything.


----------



## manticle (11/2/15)

I know people who have added it to the glass. Calcium is for pH and a host of other things but the sulphate is mostly for flavour.

Try adding a touch to a glass and seeing what difference it makes. I'd rather season a steak before cooking but if I missed out, I would add it afterwards, no drama.


----------



## Black n Tan (11/2/15)

If the CaSO4 solution is boiled for a few minutes the incremental risk of infection is tiny. Sulphate does contribute to flavour: look up Randy Mosher's American Pale Ale water profile.


----------



## Judanero (11/2/15)

Thank you for the prompt replies, I will boil for a couple minutes directly prior to adding the cube and 02. Interesting idea about adding it to a glass, I'm also going to give that a go.


----------



## TheWiggman (13/2/15)

I regularly top up my fermeter with cold tap water if I overshoot my OG. Almost everyone doing kits uses water straight from a tap or tank, and don't boil the water first. I don't think boiling is necessary provided your sanitation is intact, but in this case not overly difficult.
Godspeed.


----------



## manticle (13/2/15)

Boiling an addition like this is so easy, I don't know why you wouldn't.


----------

